
Ask HN: Taking next steps in Rails architecture? Is Trailblazer the answer? - sergiotapia
So I&#x27;ve been freelancing for about 5 years now, which seems like an eternity - time to sharpen the knife.<p>I feel like it&#x27;s time to take the next step in Rails architecture and I&#x27;m not sure where to turn to or what resources to use.<p>Is something like Trailblazer the answer? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apotonick&#x2F;trailblazer<p>I want to take my Rails knowledge and experience to the next level and would appreciate any input from people working in large production-quality codebases.
======
sergiotapia
I also want to note that I've been using Meteor for about 7 months now, but I
would like to keep improving my Rails knowledge as I feel it's not going
anywhere anytime soon.

